# New FW-190 Build



## WarbirdRadio (Nov 20, 2009)

Thought you guys might be interested in these pictures. The link is down below. Enjoy!

FW-190 PHOTO UPDATE – Warbird Radio LIVE! – Friday WarbirdRadio.com

Matt Jolley


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice pics, but it looks a bit strange in places, especially with the four blade prop.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2009)

It does look very funny. I do not like it.

This guy should have just stuck with the flugwerk Fw 190s that are being built here in Germany. They look like the real thing and even get a werk nummer. I got see one flying a few months ago. Very very cool.

FlugWerk


----------



## piet (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm with the adler,dont like it.


----------



## jamierd (Nov 20, 2009)

have to agree with Adler and piet it just doesnt look right. Dont like it at all


----------



## A4K (Nov 20, 2009)

It's quite nice in some respects, but has some glaring errors in others. The cowl looks more like a Henschel product, and as for the 4-blade prop and underwing scoops..?


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like Sh!t.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2009)

My, aren't we a harsh bunch! Kinda cool I think, scale issues or not. The guy's probably going to have a riot flying it around.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2009)

Crimea_River said:


> My, aren't we a harsh bunch! Kinda cool I think, scale issues or not. The guy's probably going to have a riot flying it around.



The reason I made the statement that I did is because these are Fw 190s! These are the ones being built by Flugwerk in Germany. Man it was great to see one of them flying back in September. 

Below it are some pics of the Fw 190D they have built as well.

All pics taken from www.flugwerk.com


----------



## piet (Nov 20, 2009)

that what i'am talking about,fantastic looking fw190's
great photos Adler
Piet


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2009)

Different league guys! Flugwerk is a large operation and is working from original plans, even extending the orginal Werke Nummer series. I agree with Chris that these are beautifully done but I give the guy making this replica full credit. I'm sure he's trying to work more with readily availble equipment on a much smaller budget.

By the way, is that Dora flying now?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2009)

I see your point CR, but I agree with Chris and the others. If you are going to go to the trouble of building something to look like an historic aircraft, then why not get the basic shape and look right? There were a number of 1/2 scale or slightly larger FW190's flying around in Britain a few years ago, and these at least looked like a '190A, to the point that, in pictures of them flying it was hard to tell the difference, unless the pilot's head was clearly visible in profile. At the end of the day, this guy has done a fgood job, and will probably have some fun flying his aircraft, but he might as well paint it yellow, or red, or white and call it something other than a FW.


----------



## verner (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know what this is but it's not a 190. Maybe some kind of kit plane.


----------



## VERSUCH (Nov 21, 2009)

LOVE THAT FLUGWERK FW190D-9......
THANKS FOR THE PHOTOS.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah! love the D-9....but would like to see it painted more accurately though!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Yeah! love the D-9....but would like to see it painted more accurately though!



Agreed! But I'd draw the line at unpainted sections, replacement parts of different colours, etc.


----------



## stona (Nov 22, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Yeah! love the D-9....but would like to see it painted more accurately though!



It isn't representing a historical aircraft as far as I know, so it's difficult to say how it should be painted. Anyway ,they'll never be able to put a swastika on the fin.
These Flugwerk machines do look fantastic.


----------



## phas3e (Nov 26, 2009)

Its painted like a late repaired airframe from one of the Fieseler sub factories, seen in use with Stab IV./Jg3

See Japos Fw190D camouflage and markings vol 2 pgs 404-410


----------



## stona (Dec 1, 2009)

phas3e said:


> Its painted like a late repaired airframe from one of the Fieseler sub factories, seen in use with Stab IV./Jg3
> 
> See Japos Fw190D camouflage and markings vol 2 pgs 404-410



Thanks for the info. I stand corrected!
Cheers
Steve


----------

